# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  un dossier rcalcitrant impossible  supprimer

## diablolik

bonsoir a tous,  voila jai voulu supprimer un dossier sur le bureau de vista et il me dit que le dossier existe plus alors qui et toujours la ! j ai essayer pleins de truc mais sans succs , desactivation des comptes utilisateurs , le mode sans echec, des lods  style , your uninstaller, bref rien ne fonctionne ! merci de votre aide   ::roll::

----------


## Ticlaude

Bonsoir diablolik

Essayer ceci:::

Pour pouvoir supprimer le dossier, demander le proprits sur le dossier et changer l'attribut s'il est en lecture seule. 

Renommez le dossier en .old et ensuite supprimer radicalement. 

Si a ne fonctionne pas, je donne ma langue au chat  ::mouarf::

----------


## beegees

Salut Ticlaude,

Perso, je dmarre Windows en mode sans chec (F8 au dmarrage de Windows, avant le logo) et quand tu es dans ce mode, ton dossier devrait s'effacer.

Essaie et dis nous quoi.

@+

beegees

----------


## diablolik

merci de vos reponses , j ai essay vos solutions , malheureusement ca vas toujours pas , dommage   ::cry::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

bonne lecture  ::): 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/320081


ici le checkdisk me semble la bonne solution je pense

----------


## Ticlaude

Bonjour a vous tous

Pour plus d'informations, j'aimerais savoir la provenance du dossier. Juste par curiosit si possible, s'il y a fichier  l'interrieur, il serait bien de savoir le type d'extension des fichiers.

Effectivement, le chkdisk devrait aisder dans vtre cas.
Si avec tous les manipulations, a rsiste encore ont trouvera solution.

Comme exemple: avez-vous essay avec une efface  ::lol::

----------


## diablolik

bonsoir , dans ce dossier il y avais un fichier en format PDF que jai supprimer , et le dossier ou il etais lui et rester . donc le dossier et vide, et quand je veux supprimer le dossier vista me dit que le dossier et supprimer alors quil et toujour present sur le bureau !!  dur dur  ::(:

----------


## Ticlaude

Bonsoir 

Avant de choisir d'essayer avec un outil essay ceci.

Ouvrez le bloc note et tapez n'importe quoi dedans. Sauvegardez sous (tous les fichiers comme type) en mettant le mme nom du dossier sur le bureau. Windows vous dira qu'un fichier portant le mme nom existe dj ! Vous confirmez l'crasement puis vous effacez de nouveau le fichier.

o


Peut-tre avec cet utilitaire, il sera possible de supprimer le fichier.

http://www.01net.com/telecharger/win...hes/32585.html

D'aprs plusieurs problme similaire, j'ai vu que cet outil pouvait le faire et je l'espre bien.

----------


## diablolik

merci pour l astuce !  malheureusement j ai un message quand je le supprime
" erreur privileges deblogage " qui me renvoi sur un site pour trouver la solution ! jy suis deja aller , sans succes.

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

et le chkdsk?

----------


## Ticlaude

Bonjour diablolik

En complment

Pour effectuer un chkdisk, vous devez ouvrir le poste de travail (ordinateur). Demandez les proprits sur le lecteur  vrifier en dposant le curseur sur le disque et en utilisant le bouton droit de la souris.  Exemple:C. 

Aller dans la case outils, appuyer sur vrifier le lecteur et cochez les deux cases pour rparation des secteurs et vrification du disque. Confirmez les actions avec appliqu ok et redmarrer l'ordinateur.

Au prochain redmarrage, Windows Vista vrifira l'intgralit du disque en 5 tapes. Ne pas tenter de redmarrer pendant la vrification du disque, laisser Windows ffectuer l'analyse complte . Cette vrification peut-tre longue, ceci dpend de la manire que l'ordinateur est entretenu.

----------


## diablolik

bonjour et merci pour vos reponses ! je vais formater donc le ptit souci et fini ! merci a tous . cordailement.jc.

----------


## Ticlaude

Bonjour 

Faire le format a cause d'un dossier qui ne veut pas s'enlev, surtout si a ne drange en aucun cas au systme. 

Attendez pour autre solution.

----------


## fady005

Je te propose si tu n'as plus d'autre solution... de crer une nouvelle session d'utilisateur et d'effacer l'ancienne... comme a tu auras un bureau tout neuf  ::yaisse2::

----------

